
Ask HN: What bank accepts founders abroad? - _bank_needed
I&#x27;m living outside the US and I&#x27;ve recently raised $5k from local entrepreneurs and need to get set up. Opening the Deleware C-corp looks fairly painless through Clerky, but they don&#x27;t offer any guidance on which banks will allow business accounts to be opened with a foreign address.<p>After a fair amount of searching, the answer seems to be none (except possibly Stripe Atlas, which is limited to those who already have connections). What&#x27;s the best way to go here? I definitely want to be able to raise funds from US investors down the road.<p>In this case would it be better to incorporate in another place, such as Hong Kong or BVI?
======
patio11
Feel free to email me (HN username at stripe.com). I work on Atlas. There
exists the possibility that we can help there, through our partnership with
Silicon Valley Bank.

------
swampthing
Founder of Clerky here :) Feel free to shoot us an email and we can see if we
can help... there is no good one-size-fits-all approach (as you've
discovered), but we're happy to see if there's something about your situation
that might make it easy to connect you with a bank. For example, it's not
necessarily the foreign address that makes it difficult - a lot of banks will
be happy to open bank accounts for people with SSNs that happen to live
outside of the US.

